

Apple warns App Store name squatters (has this happened to anyone else?) - mattculbreth
http://www.tuaw.com/2010/09/14/apple-warns-app-store-name-squatters/
I reserved a name 90 days ago for a game I was going to do. I've delayed in actually finishing it, and now I'm up against the wall. Anyone else get one of these emails from Apple?
======
togasystems
Quick tidbit:

We had a name locked up. We were planning on using it for a new game. It was
registered with Apple. A few days after registering it, another app came out
with exactly the same name, but in all lowercase type. App names are case
sensitive!

